# Question about this picture...



## FlashyDude1000 (Mar 5, 2005)

This is my first bass ever caught today, and I've been looking around the website to see if this is a small, large, or spotted bass. I know it has to do something with their mouth going so far past the eye and all that, but by me holding this fish by its mouth, I didn't pay attention to it... soooo any input would be appreciated!!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

That is a plain ole bucket mouth (L.M. Bass) as far as I can tell.
Did he taste good?


----------



## FlashyDude1000 (Mar 5, 2005)

unfortunatly I couldn't keep this fish, the Limit was 14 inches, and this was 13 1/2 inches long, so came up just short! but thanks for the help!


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

Sometimes a spotted can be mistaken for LM. The only way I'll know if its spotted is by rubbing its tongue & their feel like cat's or sandpaper.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Timberkatz is correct.. Rub their tongue, if its rough, it is a spotted bass


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I wouldn't say its a small or a large bass, just medium sized.

Congrats on your first fish!


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

Spots have a whiter belly More pronounced horizontal line markings and red eyes along with the corner of their mouth not coming backing past their eyeball. Largemouths tend to have a yellowish cast to their bellys.


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

Big mouth bass...great job on the release...he could grow up to be a record fish some day! Plus, the feeling of satisfaction you got when you threw him back! 

Winner


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

that looks like a nice healthy young bucket mouth (largemouth bass)

congratulations! :G


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go, hopefully more in your future. Keep tossing them back & you'll eventually7 get larger ones!


----------

